# Have You Ever Actually USED Your Prepper/Survival Skills?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you ever experienced a situation (such as a natural disaster) that put your prepper/survival skills to the test?

What were the results? Were there some things you discovered you needed more practice with?

Were there some supplies that you realized you needed to add to your preps?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm sure others with military experience have been in more dire situations than I have, but here goes.

I've been in a flash flood where I wondered if I'd make it. I've been temporarily 'lost' in the mountains in 20 deg F. with night coming on. I've been inside a burning building where I had only my equipment, my experience, and my brothers to get me through it.

The most important thing is to stay calm. If you panic you can't think. If you stop thinking, you can die.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not in any life threatening ways that I can think of but I did use have used first aid training I've acquired due to prepping. A more recent time came across a group while hiking on a rather hot day. They had zero experience, zero knowledge and wait for it....zero water with them. One in their group was well into heat exhaustion and heading rapidly toward heatstroke.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I was at work about a month ago, on midnight shift, by myself, in the shop. I found my main entrée for lunch was cheese crackers and a can of tuna. Try as I might, I couldn't locate any type of can opener. Lucky, I remembered my p-38 I had stashed in my desk drawer, that's when my army training kicked in. I had that can of tuna opened in no time, perhaps faster than using an electric can opener. I never did feel my life was in danger though.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I get snowed and mudded in for a few weeks to a couple months every year. I've had to camp when I didn't want to, but the space blanket saved the day. A year ago this past spring I sprained both ankles about a mile from the house. Had water, MRE, pistol, knife, ammo, dog, phone. Butt-scooted and crawled that mile home through the sage, the prickly pear, the rattlers and scorpions, and let me tell you, that was some work out for a 66 year old guy. Took all summer to get over it. I was telling my neighbors about it last fall and they said why didn't you call one of us to come get you? It's weird because, up until that moment, it had never crossed my mind.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mostly small things. Flash lights and lanterns during power failures. Rain ponchos in the car when away from home. Carrying a firearm and getting a call on the way home from my wife of a possible intruders on the property.. That allowed me to search the grounds without having to go in the house first for a firearm.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Stick said:


> I get snowed and mudded in for a few weeks to a couple months every year. I've had to camp when I didn't want to, but the space blanket saved the day. A year ago this past spring I sprained both ankles about a mile from the house. Had water, MRE, pistol, knife, ammo, dog, phone. Butt-scooted and crawled that mile home through the sage, the prickly pear, the rattlers and scorpions, and let me tell you, that was some work out for a 66 year old guy. Took all summer to get over it. I was telling my neighbors about it last fall and they said why didn't you call one of us to come get you? It's weird because, up until that moment, it had never crossed my mind.


That's why I carry some food, some peanut butter to last a couple of days


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad you made it out ok.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

While helping the neighbor clear some brush on the back forty. Setting up a couple deer hunting shacks. We ran out of beer and sent his son to get more. Of course the "kid", 20 something, forgets the ice and bought warm beer on sale off the floor. Lesson, never send a boy to do a mans job. Never underestimate the amount of beer 5 guys NEED on a hot day.

Fearing the worse I quickly sprang into action. Without any consideration for my own safety and falling back on my years of service, training and experience. I scooped up the beer and walked down to a spring fed creek. Quickly putting the beer in a nicely flowing rocky area. Using the natural cold water we soon had cool, not ice cold, but cool drinkable beer. Which saved the young fellas life and hardship for the crew.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

one word.... HARVEY.

yes, going to debrief with a friend on what worked and what didn't. Basically everything worked but a few things could be improved. Lighting is the biggest area that needs to improve.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

I never heard of preppers until last fall. To me it was just common sense. Ice storm a few years ago. Electric out for twelve days. Took us and the neighbors three days to cut our way out. Cooked and heated water in the fireplace for baths. Candles and oil lamps for light.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes,but only for a short time.we had an ice storm a few winters ago and it knocked down some power lines nearby.I got gennie fired up to run the furnace and got our big Y2K Coleman stove out to cook breakfast in our mudroom,got out our propane lanterns and our flashlights.an hour later we had power.bummer.good breakfast though.

I also applied some first aid years ago when someone ran into a large tree and effed himself up pretty good by our home.I responded with my 1st aid kit and a large old towel to soak up blood until EMT's got there.

We also had gone camping for years and this kind of stuff (while not SHTF)is just second nature.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a teen, I would hunt with my uncle and use a few survival methods like boiling stream water (no filter systems back then). Learned a little more in service. My wife and I RV'ed a lot. I would frequently try starting a fire with only one match, or with a magnifying glass or flint and steel with char clothe. The last was tough but I eventually got the hang of it. But that's pretty much it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Used to set up a big military tent outside the big town of Rock MI for deer hunting. After awhile we brought a genny to watch the Michigan/Ohio State game.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> That's why I carry some food, some peanut butter to last a couple of days


Here's where that quote come from, which IMHO is a great prepper song.
We were not preppering when it came out though


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

was worried about


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would say most definitely yes. 

I have stopped and put out fires on vehicles as in three buses, a trailer, a van, Army Jeep and a 2 1/2 ton truck, a C 27 cargo plane that a tire blew on and then caught fire, and one car that had three little kids in the back seat I got out despite not being able to see them from the smoke. Truth be told if the infant were actually in a properly installed car seat I could not have gotten him out as it was all I had to do was pick up the carrier once I found him and pick it and him up . Wave at a Texas grandmother in a big truck and sit the little guy in the back so she could drive him away from the burning car. I have gotten several people out of burning buildings and got two houses out saving the house . Usually with my rural fire department by the time they get the call , drive in and get the tuck then get to the fire the house is gone. I have done a couple water rescues none on ice though I did train and get certified on how to do that. 


I bandaged up and loaded up three people injured in an auto accident just this past week. I suppose that was the 5th or 6th accident I have worked. This one also had a death but the worst I think was a guy not hurt that bad but trapped with a lot of gas leaking and a lit cigarette. Only way I could figure out how to make sure it was out was to get up some spit and put it in my mouth. But when you are laying in gas trying to get the guy out of an upside down crushed truck hat you gonna do? 

I have responded to several Hazmat incidents and not had anyone hurt- rolled over spilling tanker truck hauling gas, some small farm tanks leaking after a tornado, a propane truck that rolled and was leaking also some anhydrous ammonia pup tanks leaking. You cannot see the propane the anhydrous you can and if you got a tanker with water you can make a water cloud to approach and the tank to close a valve or try and fix the leak. With the propane I just walked to it and plugged a broken pipe hoping no sparks or flames were around. 

Over the years I have treated thousands of water trailers , gotten several broken city water systems back on line. Navigated and led convoys or foot marches in several countries. Built bunkers, set up communications , laid out fields of fire = aiming stakes and over lapping fields of fire. Worked out a plan if you were attacked from here or there situations. Fortunately only practice reacted to being ambushed both on foot and in convoy. 

I have traveled for weeks both by small boats and on foot thru remote terrain. Mountains in Eastern and Western US , deserts and north of the arctic circle I currently have a small farm that I raise most of what we eat. 

I have responded to and helped folks out after tornado, flood , fire . A few years ago was very happy to come out of my shelter to find everything ok at my place. Checked on neighbors and had to secure leaking gasoline tanks, get a heard of sheep off the road and penned up, Couple neighbors out of their house collapsing on them and into a safe place. Moved a couple electrical lines off the road and a few downed trees then headed home for the second round that fortunately missed us. 

I have spent months sleeping in a hammock eating something that resembled food and drinking only water. Taking a field shower every couple days. 

I would say I have gotten thru most things pretty good with the right training, materials, equipment and conditioning . As I get older it is going to get harder- I move slower , I do not climb as well as I used to , cannot run long distances- not much more than 5 miles.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

paraquack said:


> As a teen, I would hunt with my uncle and use a few survival methods like boiling stream water (no filter systems back then). Learned a little more in service. My wife and I RV'ed a lot. I would frequently try starting a fire with only one match, or with a magnifying glass or flint and steel with char clothe. The last was tough but I eventually got the hang of it. But that's pretty much it.


Your sig gives a bad name to the brown stuff


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the time I have lived here, 42 years, we have been flooded around us including the parking lot three times.

It has never gotten high enough to come in the house, shop or bunker.

However, the town road gets inundated with 3 to 4 feet of water, normally the power has gone out at the same time.

During these times, the needed items were used as we always stayed here for the duration. 

Same holds for winter storms with associated power outage.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On the home front yes. Winter storms. Things worked as they should . Stayed warm was able to protect life and property. We use our safe rooms in storms when we feel it is a good idea. Better to use it and not have needed it.
The winter preps in 1978 worked well enough we were able to help others with getting services in and out . 2000 was another winter that tested the area.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1. I have drawn a gun on a gang of punks, they were tracking me, for my gun. I nearly shot a few of them too, it was iffy.
2. I helped put out a car fire, with some other guys; we just went after the fire, like it was an enemy. About 3 of us were passersby, and launched into action.


----------



## Ripkor (Nov 26, 2017)

I recently went through Hurricane Irma. I am in Central Florida so we did receive a large portion of the storms damage. The aftermath left us with no water and power for about a week. We also were stuck in our neighborhood for at least two days due to the excessive amount of flooding. It definitely help me realize how quickly we can go from enjoying the comfort of working water and electric to being left in the dark. This was a wake up call for me. It helped me realize how important it is to know how to not only prepare for these disasters, but how to live through them.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got stranded in my pick up during a snow storm the mountains. No cell service. I knew the snow plow would be coming by the next day -Maybe-
I had everything I needed. Had some carhart overhauls and a good sleeping bag some MREs some over size candles, big wool socks, toilet paper,
flashlight w/spare batteries and 4 bottles of frozen water. 

I was lucky it only got down to about 20 that night. And we only got about 8" of snow. 

I used the sleeping bag for a blanket. Had some kind of Mexican chicken for dinner (hot) And Beef stew for breakfast. 
The snow plow came along the next day about noon. I am so glad I had the toilet paper.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been married and survived long enough to get a divorce.....does that count? 
On a more serious note, I have used survival skills in the military. First aid, including bracing a broken arm and treating a head injury of an 8 year old Iraqi boy hit by a car, extraction of a civilian DOD truck driver from a crushed cab-over semi and subsequent treatment of a head injury, several deep cuts that ultimately ended with calling in a night time helicopter evac. Also the extraction and treatment of 4 Iraqi civilian men from a car that a truck in my convoy had literally run over and partially crushed. That one was kind of scary, having to stop and enter a very large and angry crowd of hundreds of Iraqis to extract and treat. The most odd thing about the 3 times I performed first aid, was that all three occurred on the same 5 day convoy in Iraq. 
Night time land navigation in a combat environment (desert of Iraq) mounted and on foot. In a squad/convoy and alone also comes to mind.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I also have a lot of experience in working/fighting in MOPP 4 (in full chemical gear). Both in training and quite a bit in Desert Storm and Iraq again in 2003-04. On a tank, driving convoys in a truck, pulling guard duty, foot patrols and generally performing necessary duties.


----------



## Sweetryco (Nov 21, 2017)

Nothing major - yet! - but I've put my first aid training to use on more than one occasion, which was handy because no-one else on the scene knew CPR at the time. One of those times you're glad the wife bugged you into taking that weekend course!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I have tried to use my medical skills, but nobody is nice enough to get seriously injured around me these days.

I haven't had to rely on back up energy for more than an hour or two in the last 7 years.

I AIN'T cracked open any long term stores to eat.

I've had plenty of clean water. I do like to fish, but thats more a hobby than a prep.

I stalked, hunted, and kilt some people back several years ago for the army.

I practice my land navigation skills every day that I can, especially when I'm travelling out of state.

the rest is just knowledge...better known as potential energy.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Woke up today to 60 degrees in the house, . . . usually 72 or so. Furnaces (2) both on some kind of siesta.

Waiting for daylight and a tad of a warm up before I go outside and take a look. It was 4 when I got up.

Had pancakes on my campfire pancake maker, . . . it's an old antique I got off ebay a few years ago, . . . and is fun to use.

Wife and I had pancakes and home made maple syrup for breakfast, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Woke up today to 60 degrees in the house, . . . usually 72 or so. Furnaces (2) both on some kind of siesta.
> 
> Waiting for daylight and a tad of a warm up before I go outside and take a look. It was 4 when I got up.
> 
> ...


Be safe, good luck


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Being a mom of boys first aid is a must. Camping in isolated areas, power outages, etc are all good opportunities to practice those skills. Thankfully we've never had to use them beyond that. 

I do think that prepping doesn't just mean to have a stockpile of everything you might need in a disaster, but is also about keeping up with the skills. There is no point in having stuff if you don't know how to use it. Now is the time to learn and practice, before you have to rely on it.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

So far myself and my parents have been through hurricane Rita in 2005, Ike in 2008, and Harvey last year.

Rita left us with trees down, a few shingles peeled off, and no power for 13 days. We also learned to always have the supplies needed to repair the plumbing on the water wells.

Ike knocked down a few trees and we were without power for 9 days.

Harvey was another story. My mom's Alzheimer's was already late stage and my dad was recovering from surgery when it hit. Thankfully we didn't lost power, but it ruined one car and my parents bedroom (old garage, drops 9" from the rest of the house). The last day of rain the water was less than 1" below the thresholds. 

We had a generator through all this, and it was used extensively during Rita and Ike. For Harvey, we were flooded in, but had enough food to survive much longer if needed, and bottled water in case the wells were rendered inoperable. Maybe not the most extreme circumstances of anyone here, but definitely something to be learned each time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had so many encounters with my demise, I couldn't stir them with a stick! But one comes to mind. I remember it like it was yestarday...

It was well past Labor Day and while the days were still quite warm, the feel of cooler weather was in the air. Football weather, I call it...you know the cool late September/October mornings and evenings that remind you of football.

Anyway, it was well past Labor Day and all I had clean in my closet was my blue seersucker suit. I was heading out to the yacht club for an early lunch/brunch with the regular group before hitting the links later that afternoon and quickly grabbed my White Bucks and slipped them on before jetting out to the club.

When I arrived at the club, you could have cut the tension in the air with a knife. EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE was aghast that I was wearing not only Seersucker after Labor Day but (EEEGAAADS!) White Buck Shoes!

I thought I was going to have to fight my way past the old McGillicutty Sisters, Judge Smails and his snooty wife and of course Father Tim and the Ladies of the DAR!

Thinking quickly I mussed up my hair a bit, dishelved my shirt and pulled out my flask of whisky and took a long pull and wiped my lips. Exclaiming loudly so everyone could hear, I began to tell everyone that a group of carpet bagging yankees had kidnapped me and made me wear such a git up but I fought them off in time to make it to the club for lunch.

Damn carpet bagging Yankees!

(Even the McGillicutty Sisters blushed and smiled at me as I stumbled past them, I couldn't supress the urge to wink at them! But I made it out alive!)

Slippy! :vs_clap:

https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/how-to-wear-a-seersucker-suit/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

:tango_face_smile:
:vs_whistle:
:tango_face_grin:
:devil:
:vs_cool:
:vs_lol:
:vs_lol::vs_peace:

(Since a simple "like" seems so insignificant for Slippy's great post)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot about this one. A road grader almost crushed us down in West Virginia. I got to practice my bail-out skills when the ripper blades started coming in the windshield.

View attachment 77057


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

We can insult yankees here?!?!?! Awesome!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> We can insult yankees here?!?!?! Awesome!


Sure you can..... but the real question is can you take 3 times what you dish out?


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I wouldn't regard anything a yankee says as important enough to get worked up about! :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I wouldn't regard anything a yankee says as important enough to get worked up about! :vs_laugh:


I hear banjos off in the distance....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> We can insult yankees here?!?!?! Awesome!


Duh!!!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I really aint much on banjos, but I would be know to listen to Merle.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I really aint much on banjos, but I would be know to listen to Merle.


Hag is cool!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

You ever heard his song "Where Did America Go"? That is a great song.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> You ever heard his song "Where Did America Go"? That is a great song.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Hits you right in the gut, just how real country should be.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

That sort of depends upon what you mean by "used' and "skills', I suppose. I once hiked 120 miles of RR track at night, in 8 days, in late winter, in the midwest, with just 4 layers of cotton clothing and a kid's summer sleeping bag. No shelter, no bivvy, no rainsuit. Got soaked, woke up with snow on the paper thin, 50F degree bag 3x, caught pneumonia. It was more a question of discipline and desire than skills, and that's quite often the case. People have survived some truly horrific things, for years on end, without any skills or gear to speak of. Just by being tough as nails. The case of Bill Moreland comes to mind. He survived 11 years in the Idaho wilds, back in the 30's. He had a skillet, flint and steel, coffeepot, a pocketknife, a hunk of tarp, a wool blanket, some hooks and line and the clothes that he stood in! His diet was so poor that he often had to pull his own teeth.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

PrepperForums;1341490)
Have you ever experienced a situation (such as a natural disaster) that put your prepper/survival skills to the test?
What were the results? Were there some things you discovered you needed more practice with?
Were there some supplies that you realized you needed to add to your preps?[/QUOTE said:


> Sure, Have you ever pooped in the woods with no TP? Skillset and knowledge base instantly improved.


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

When hurricane Irma went through it tore up a good bit of our roof and we were without power for 8 days. My wife and daughter were in a motel and I stayed home. I'm not real trusting of human nature.
I sear the worst part of things being flooded here are the freaking fire ants being everywhere.


----------



## Kaybek (May 10, 2020)

When grocery stores went crazy with COVID here in the USA I was able to rely on my preps for things that I was not able to secure from the local stores. Having N95 masks, gloves, etc for the family as well as an ample supply of hand sanitizer was a big help.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think one of the more important "prepper skills" is situational awareness. There have been times when something didn't feel right, so I altered my course or changed my plans. It's impossible to say what would have happened had I not done this. Avoiding potential disaster is much better than being able to deal with it after the fact. If something doesn't look right or doesn't feel right, don't ignore your instincts. As they say, "better safe than sorry."


----------



## itstimetobunker (May 17, 2020)

Hiking in Eagle River, Alaska my husband and children and I were about three miles down a narrow trail. To our right was a sheer drop-off. As we traveled single file, sunlight was swallowed by devils club as tall as a man and dense trees. It wasn't until the woods grew silent that I acknowledged a feeling of danger that had been nagging me since we got on the trail. It was one of those "prickly" feelings, a knowing without knowing. I told my husband, "We need to turn back. Now!" We did an about-face and hiked back to the truck. Late that same afternoon, the news reported that two men had been mauled by a Grisly on that same trail, and from the news report, the same area we fled from. Unfortunately, one of the men died and the other was in critical condition. I have always depended on what I call intuition . . . it's never failed me.


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

When I was young I went camping a lot, in the middle of the bush for up to a week. So I did then to some degree, even made primitive shelters. However I know so much more now, and these skills I think I now have I must admit have not yet been put to the test.... yet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In a sort of manner, yes I am or have used my supplies now during the COVID debacle.

When there was no TP or PT available you could say I was using my stores of them.

There was a run on white rice for 2-1/2 months, I had plenty, but not out of my long term stores.

I bought plenty in Feb. anticipating the run. right now there is 200 pounds for ready usage, it will get used within a year.

What I did not have much of was hand sanitizer, but have plenty of stuff to make it, which I have been doing.

Not a lot of dried beans were on the shelf either, plenty in LT storage though, ended up with 50 pounds of dried and 45? cans.

We have a lot of dried black beans, but those are for part of the dog food mix we make ourselves.

Had over a 100 bottles of A&W diet root beer on the floor along with 200 bottles of Arizona ginseng and honey tea.

Just added 60 bottles of root beer this week after three months, 

when it would have run out, Crystal light would have taken its place.

Down to about 100 of the tea and there was none available last trip.

Have over a 1,000 tea bags in storage, Lipton tea, and what I drink is year old tea all the time because of stock rotation.

Drink three mugs a day of the tea.

Have over 5,000 packets of Equal for the tea on the shelf.

I use all this above every day pandemic or not, never gone short or out for any reason yet. 

Again you could say I am using them, but without a hitch.

Some of this is creature comfort stuff that can be done without, but helps the situation out psychologically speaking.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

I've been fortunate to avoid most serious situations in the last many years, but when I was still in my 20s I experienced two home invasions about 6 weeks apart - the first time a big guy came over my balcony, the next time a different guy broke down my front door. I was young and poor, so I lived in an awful neighborhood, but I was also armed because my favorite uncle both took me shooting a lot as a teenager and gave me my first hand gun. Nothing says you're not welcome like a pissed=off woman with a big gun pointed in your direction. Both intruders took off in a hurry. 

My only other brush with infamy also happened when I still wet behind the ears. I spent most of my weekends hiking and camping, so I had some solid skills, even so, I got stranded on an island in the middle of the lake with 3 friends when a big storm blew up, the temperature plummeted and we couldn't paddle back. They brought lunch. I brought lunch plus my essentials kit: fire making mats, a mylar emergency blanket, poncho, knife, fish line/hooks/ sinkers, iodine, etc... and my old army wool "picnic" blanket. We slept warm and dry(ish) that night in a shelter rigged out of canoes, mylar and brush, with fire-heated stones to curl up with (beats the sheep huddle hands down) and a belly full of planked catfish. Paddled back in the morning.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I came home back some time ago after being away for a few weeks. I forgot my key to the house and the wife was out.... It was Mother in law cold outside at the time, and wet. So I got my fire starting kit....collected up a bunch of twigs and set about getting myself warm...

It would have been a good story too, if I had gotten that water logged wood to catch the small bird nest of fire I created with my kit....and I would have been warm, as I sat on the porch going over the numerous ways I know to kill a man and how I would take my neighbors one by one and wear there skin like blankets..... luckily the wife came home an hour later and I surprised her with "guess who's home".... Never tell them when you're leaving...or coming back. It keeps them wondering and off balance.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just in general terms I think some folks use them almost everyday. Make do with what you got, figure stuff out, all this stuff came before rocket science!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

One other overlooked skill, how to get into your own house in a pinch.

I forgot my key to the house and the wife was out.

I understand the reluctance to break out a window knowing help will be there soon.

Thank God it wasn't the middle of winter 40 below.

Good you were prepped to provide heat and shelter!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Such little things like a space blanket and how to make fire seems too simplistic to a whole lot of folks. I sent my daughter who lives in Az. a kit with instructions on how to use it. I doubt like hell she'll ever even try it out but makes me feel better. It does get fairly cool in Az. a nite at times.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Uh, yes. Most recently I had to rely on my blowout kit to stop arterial gushing in my calf in order to make it to the ER. Knowing how to use compression bandages, elevate the wound and use pressure points kept me breathing. I had a tourniquet in place but never needed it. I got light headed and nauseous at the Emergency room but they got the bleeder sutured up in time. It was my own stupid mistake though, so it may cancel itself out. Lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I salute you, you kept a cool head and did what needed to be done, for sure many in the same crisis would have bled out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe it is better to have everything including the kitchen sink.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Maybe it is better to have everything including the kitchen sink.


I have been trying to achieve that level for a long time.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From what you've posted I think you must be 99.999% of the way there @SOCOM42

Be interesting to know what you feel you still need, given you've got years of stores.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> From what you've posted I think you must be 99.999% of the way there @SOCOM42
> 
> Be interesting to know what you feel you still need, given you've got years of stores.


One thing there seems to never be enough of is fuel, gasoline, propane, diesel.

With the gasoline, aging is a problem, so I am limited to what I would consume in two years with rotation.

At any given time there is at least 1,000 gallons of diesel on hand.

Propane tanks of the 100 pound size are expensive, I have only 10 of them.

The primary plan in a long term SHTF is to draw down to primitive fuels, build a wood gasifier if needed.

Have a homemade log splitter, three chain saws and plenty of spare bars and chains for them.

When the gas is gone, I have 2 man crosscut saws, axes, bow saws and all the other tools,

one saw, a husky is brand new one, just stored, never started.

I have 50 gallons of paraffin oil for the lamps and the same in coleman fuel, but is it enough ?????

There is a dozen standard oil lamps and the same count of Alladin lamps, with a ton of spares.

All the out of date veggie oil is stored for primitive lamp use when the rest is gone.

Guns and ammo, spare barrels, belts, got what I will ever need, statistically speaking I could not use 1/100 of the ammo.

Food, plenty of that for at least 5 years, always adding some little bit of stuff to the pile.

Had to cut back on buying due to retirement, money I make doing gun repairs goes into preps for the most part.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

WOW, think I have some catchin up to do! I guess if you don't set a goal you'll never get there. Not that it is a competition, just good to see what seasoned folks would like to have more of. Thanks!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Tennessee had a massive storm a couple of weeks ago. I had just bought a 1/4 beef steer and the power went out for hours. My 3100 watt Champion generator saved every pound. I kept myself alive after accidentally stabbing myself in the femoral artery, I had two cases of MRE's when I was stranded at my farm during the 2010 Tennessee floods. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. It's just smart and it's not expensive or difficult.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My parents grew up during the depression, they and my grandparents put up a lot of food from the farm,

canning everything they could. 

The farm's product was eggs, had 5,000 laying chickens, also some milk from 50 some odd cows.

There was about 4 acres for crops of whatever out of a 100. 

All that farmland is now housing, sad, not everything is progress.

This was in my opinion some of the driving force behind me, I observed and took part in it during the late 40s and 50s.

Of my stores today, the direction of which changed three times, there are two levels, short term up to a year, and LT.

What I have used through this crisis is just short term stuff, with resupply of most already.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My grandparents were much the same @SOCOM42. They raised 11 children on a farm during the depression. There was always work to do and they were never hungry.

My mother was as a result very frugal, on the verge of being a hoarder. But prepared was always a priority.

My cousins still have the farm, undeveloped.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> One thing there seems to never be enough of is fuel, gasoline, propane, diesel.
> ....


((SOCOM))

That thought ^^ is what helped me decide which way to go on these things.

I always knew I'd never be in your situation, i.e. having adequate stores to accumulate and protect, so a long time ago I started on a different path; one of adaptability and reliance on skills. I'll never run out of fuel because my survival doesn't depend on having any. Sure, life is easier with solar or gen running the water pump - but if either ever rodeos - I can (and usually do) bring it up by hand. There is enough game and forage around us to eat well on, a well stocked lake within walking distance, enough wood to cook and keep us alive in the winter with, and the only thing I stock up on is coffee, smokes, and dog food because I dont want the boys hunting for themselves yet. Oh - I also keep on hand plenty of tips, shafts & strings. Other than that... not much. 

View attachment 106445


So in answer to the OP - yes, I use my 'prepper survival skills' lol - but I just call it the way I live my life.​


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@MountainGirl, my place is located with a river behind my shop and the lake out front.

I have town water and a well, if they are gone I can get it from the river or lake.

I can shift to wood overnight if needed but would have to add to the yearly 5 cord for cooking.

There are plenty of fish in the lake and river, but I hate fish, I gag when I make my kid tuna salad sandwiches.

There is plenty of game here, deer, rabbit, turkey and ducks, but how long will it last in a SHTF event???

One of the dogs goes right out into the lake and brings back a pissed honker, funny as hell.

That probability of extinct game is why I extended the food stores to 5 years.

With that though again, it is why the high level of firepower, to protect all of it.

When the prepping all started in 1979 (post storm),

it was for a 6 month period of time based on weather and power outages.

Times changed, slick willie was in office and the DOJ was running wild with abuses, I changed directions.

It looked like a revolt was on the way, that in itself would have been catastrophic to say the least.

I am stuck here seeing work and home are in the same place and have been for over 40+ years.

Started plans to move to NC 32 years ago, but the cost of moving all the machinery and associated exense ruled that out.

Also considered was the 15 employees I had at the time,

one large customer of mine was a half mile down the same road I would have been on,

they moved there from the big city here a few years before.

They were a great customer, sent work, no bid or quote, just do the job and bill them.

Flew the plane down there many times for consultation.

The town I planned on moving too was nice enough to give me a closed hosiery mill with no taxes for 10 years.

Local sheriff would sign off on the transfer of all the machine guns I have also.

Now with everything stored and my age it is not a consideration any more, I die here one way or another.

Last but not least, the temp here can and has gone to 30 below in past winters, hate going out the door then.

Everything is frozen, propane does not gasify, have inside tanks to switch over to in that case.

Diesel turns to jello, needs to be heated to flow.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PrepperForums said:


> Have you ever experienced a situation (such as a natural disaster) that put your prepper/survival skills to the test?
> 
> What were the results? Were there some things you discovered you needed more practice with?
> 
> Were there some supplies that you realized you needed to add to your preps?


Yes..starting at age 11 or so in Boy Scouts and being poor was helpful.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> @*MountainGirl*, my place is located with a river behind my shop and the lake out front.
> 
> I have town water and a well, if they are gone I can get it from the river or lake.
> 
> ...


I sure hope you know how much I've enjoyed your posts over the years, sharing your memories, hearing how you do things, how you live your life. We sure have different ways, you and me, and I like that cause we're each doing what works in our own situations and environments - and that's the key to any survival, imo: Knowing who we are, what we can do. I feel for the city folks who think they can run out into the woods and live because they've read a few books, or went camping a couple of times and ate some store-bought freeze-dried whatever. I appreciate that not everyone has had the opportunity, or what you and I have been blessed with.... and frankly, I have more respect for an urban dweller that figures out how to survive in their own surroundings - than someone who tries to do more or be more than they are or have. <--hope you get what I'm tryin to say there; I bet you do. I'd not last long in a city; the good news is I'll never have to try. LOL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I grew up and lived in a big city once, that now has over 5,500 cases of the virus and over 10,000 in the county.

Left soon after shooting two perps in my yard, sick of it all, was in 75.

Had a beautiful 15 room Victorian era house, still had the gas lights in it with the electric.

Everything had to be bolted down or it was stolen at night.

Doors had crossbars for extra security.

I had trouble at first sleeping here it was so quiet.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I grew up and lived in a big city once, that now has over 10,000 cases of the virus.
> 
> Left soon after shooting two perps in my yard, sick of it all, was in 75.
> 
> ...


I was a big city girl till my 30's; fled to save my sanity. Born wild I guess. LOL
Now - our closest town has 1800 people and I'm in and out as rarely and as fast as possible.
This large county is 1,425 square miles, has 13,000 people, and only 2 positive cases.

Almost didn't type that cause I know you're surrounded. I think you'll be fine though...
mebbe you're too crusty for a virus to latch onto. :vs_cool:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@MountainGirl, had to laugh at this last post,:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

The city has a population of over 250,000 and with 5,500 cases of the virus.

I lived in a upper scale area that was destroyed while I watched with the section eight housing and relevant laws.

The trash moved in and the crime rate flew upward, housebreaks, stolen cars, smashed car windows and contents stolen.

I had a car window broken out over an empty JB scotch case, had books in it.

Whoever did it was pissed there was no booze in it, they threw the books all over the street.

Another incident is when they tried to steal my brothers brand new Thunderbird from the yard, last straw for me.

Now, two towns over, one town has allowed the section eight housing and the crime rate has gone up 10 times.

That started 4 years ago,

some of that trash is probably the ones I see coming down my private road it is marked as such and a dead end.

They slow down going in both directions and get a good look at my place, just let them try.

Police are now always at the local walmart picking up shoplifters.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another thing on the fuel situation, there is enough peat in the lake to last a 100 years, 

just have to dig it out and let it dry, depth of it is about 100 feet but only 2 feet under water even lower in the summer..

They were going to do a commercial operation removing it, but the environmentalist stopped it 20 years ago.

Most people today have no idea what it is, stage one of coal.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I been using them a lot lately. We built a fire pit and have been training our hunting dog bandit, I reworked and freshened up my four wheeler to sell for a mini truck. We saw a plane go over and it went down in the field past the grayson ranch, guy landed it but the bird was down a cyl so I went got the atv and tugged it out of there ever so gingerly. small planes are like literally made of wax paper and lawn chair tubing.

I've been growing a lot of stuff, made a really cool grow rack for the bay window. got it down to a 16/8 solar cycle everything perks up and gets really healthy under it very fast. Going to plant a pawpaw patch soon as I get them up to being outside. Got a deer and a turkey this year, earl my neighbor shot the biggest buck anyone ever saw it was like a small elk.

Other than the new tv's and internet I had run to the house, everything is the way it was in the 30's. I have a crapper toilet with copper pipes and no kitchen sink. clubfoot shower tub and a running sink in the bathroom are all you get. I imagine they had a wash basin or something at one point like we use. I have a korean floor unit AC and two small wood stoves, the one in the bedroom is really small. they get all 1000 square feet fairly toasty except the loft over the bedroom.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> I been using them a lot lately. We built a fire pit and have been training our hunting dog bandit, I reworked and freshened up my four wheeler to sell for a mini truck. We saw a plane go over and it went down in the field past the grayson ranch, guy landed it but the bird was down a cyl so I went got the atv and tugged it out of there ever so gingerly. small planes are like literally made of wax paper and lawn chair tubing.
> 
> I've been growing a lot of stuff, made a really cool grow rack for the bay window. got it down to a 16/8 solar cycle everything perks up and gets really healthy under it very fast. Going to plant a pawpaw patch soon as I get them up to being outside. Got a deer and a turkey this year, earl my neighbor shot the biggest buck anyone ever saw it was like a small elk.
> 
> Other than the new tv's and internet I had run to the house, everything is the way it was in the 30's. I have a crapper toilet with copper pipes and no kitchen sink. clubfoot shower tub and a running sink in the bathroom are all you get. I imagine they had a wash basin or something at one point like we use. I have a korean floor unit AC and two small wood stoves, the one in the bedroom is really small. they get all 1000 square feet fairly toasty except the loft over the bedroom.


Well, as I live and breathe; you are still alive!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah lol "hiatus" I'm a friggin director now how you like that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> Yeah lol "hiatus" I'm a friggin director now how you like that.


I like it!

Director of what?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

second assoc director of a film shot in Atlanta gonna be a mini series on BBC. Doing film and commercials now with phoenix city entertainment it's owned by the people who did 28 days later. 28 months later might be a thing we've been shooting the empty streets and bbq on the lots some of these kids have been stuck here 2 mos! it's crazy I'm like an outlaw going to the store feels like the walking dead. I like nock a crossbow bolt getting gas.

But seriously the footage we've taken just for giggles has been proof of concept for an american 28 days later Atlanta was SPOOKY empty. The only time it looked remotely alive was around dark the lights would come on. They got this footage like an hour on the highway and NOTHING came along till like 61:40 a semi rolled through.

It has been a big hit to the industry though a quiet place 2 was held back everything was pushed back word is one remaining movie chain is going under and the other is feuding with universal. Bad news on my end but it'll smooth out I made sure everyone was put on PUA and we took out small loans we don't have to pay back to float them as long as they have this BS locked down. My restaurant and bar has been (luckily) mostly not affected I lost some money on drink sales but made it up last month. Thank god they let take out still happen and I'm the only game in this town. If I wasn't, i'd be under by now. Same with the studio if it wasn't owned by some people with deep pockets we'd be six o'clock right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> second assoc director of a film shot in Atlanta gonna be a mini series on BBC. Doing film and commercials now with phoenix city entertainment it's owned by the people who did 28 days later. 28 months later might be a thing we've been shooting the empty streets and bbq on the lots some of these kids have been stuck here 2 mos! it's crazy I'm like an outlaw going to the store feels like the walking dead. I like nock a crossbow bolt getting gas.
> 
> But seriously the footage we've taken just for giggles has been proof of concept for an american 28 days later Atlanta was SPOOKY empty. The only time it looked remotely alive was around dark the lights would come on. They got this footage like an hour on the highway and NOTHING came along till like 61:40 a semi rolled through.
> 
> It has been a big hit to the industry though a quiet place 2 was held back everything was pushed back word is one remaining movie chain is going under and the other is feuding with universal. Bad news on my end but it'll smooth out I made sure everyone was put on PUA and we took out small loans we don't have to pay back to float them as long as they have this BS locked down. My restaurant and bar has been (luckily) mostly not affected I lost some money on drink sales but made it up last month. Thank god they let take out still happen and I'm the only game in this town. If I wasn't, i'd be under by now. Same with the studio if it wasn't owned by some people with deep pockets we'd be six o'clock right now.


Sounds great! Glad you are prospering and having a great time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, as I live and breathe; you are still alive!


I 'm not dead yet, so I'm very skilled!


----------

